# Working with a 1 year old pissy Hedgie?



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

*So I saw an ad on CL for a free hedgie, free because his disposition isn't great.

My question would be is it possible to at 1 year socialize this guy and have him be friendly? Or is he too old to try? I do know sometimes it doesnt matter and some hedgies are happy and content without interaction.

I am really interested and the gentleman rehoming him has all his medical records and breeder paperwork.

I do want a social pet hedgehog, so what do you guys think about trying to work with him- shot in the dark?

Thanks!!!!
-Marissa*


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

One year old is not that old. While chances are with patience that he'd come around, it's also likely that he will never become a very outgoing hedgie. If you put in the effort, I think you could bond well with you. If you are looking for a totally fearless, non-hissing, happy-go-lucky hedgie, I'd suggest looking elsewhere. :lol:


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

*Thanks for the reply....the man I was emailing never responded, I can only assume he found another home.

See the little gal in my avatar? I am picking her up tomorrow, i saw a CL ad for her- they wanted to room both hedgies together however the 2 females weren't getting along. This little girl is 8 weeks old and friendly as can be.

I named her Sookie  *


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

WHere are you located that sounds like a CL ad i just found myslef...


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Florida aswell. Tampa bay area- so probably was the same one.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

True that! Haha, I'm actually in Orlando but thats close enough  I wanted to get the male for my BF but yeah the man hasnt responded...Awww i love the name Sookie though for the one you are picking up soon, do you watch True Blood or have you read the Sookie Stackhouse books?
Cute name for a hedgie...Ms. Sookie


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

The male from my original posting? If so- then yes no response from him.

I am picking this little girl up tonight, late. Gotta wait for my direct deposit to hit the bank lol.
I love true blood, haven't read the Sookie Stackhouse books though. But true blood- I LOVE.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah i also emailed him with no luck.

Aww mucho luck with the new girl haha!
Awesome show!!!! You MUST read the books they are really good too!!!


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Thanks, here are her pics   
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2781


----------

